# venoplasty stenotic super vena cava



## tmckeehan (Jan 26, 2009)

Please help
we performed
r upper arm fistulogram, venogram, venoplasty of occluded mediial subclavian vein, and venoplasty of the stenotic vena vava.

36145 x2
35476  59
75790
75978 59 


the claim is coming back for a 
edit because of the 75820
radiology coded they have also added
75962 and 64
should I be adding these last two codes


----------



## Shirleybala (Jan 27, 2009)

*Documentation*

Can u provide the documentation, I think i can help u


----------

